# pika race



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

if you could pik one unarmybooked race to get an armybook+models for me it would be fimir or chaos goblins.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd settle for a Chaos dwarf book but not holding my breath, Failing that I'd like to see pygmies and or Amazonian warrioress' as a counter balance to the lizardmen.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

i have a chaos dwarf army and they are fuuuuuuuun to play wit go to chaosdwarfs online if u think u,d like to make some


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

defantly Chrilden Of Ulric or kislev. The Chrildren would be a nice chage to all the bloodly Sigma hosh posh that normaly spews out of the empire like stench from a greater unclean one uke:.Kislev on the other hand would make a sick cav army, it also would be nice to have some big men with beards that dont follow the dark gods :shout:


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I would love to see a Japines Chines human race with Sameries and Ninjas


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Have you guys noticed that all the guys in warhammer and most fanticy in general (to spred the blame) have only white people!!!


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

one of my mates has done his dark elf army as black and i have to say that it looks quite good, also i personaly find that dark skin is a lot harder to paint


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahh thats a much better than there just races


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Chaos Dwarves is the obvious one. However, Cathay or Nippon are other alternatives.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I would love to see Chaos Elves!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

A roman army would also be cool


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Nipolian said:


> A roman army would also be cool


The Tomb Kings are basically a roman army with all the chariots, cavalry and footmen that make up the base of the army. I'd personally love to see an army compased of Werewolves, ghosts and other creepy scary movie stuff.


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

so beast men ?


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Muffinman said:


> The Tomb Kings are basically a roman army with all the chariots, cavalry and footmen that make up the base of the army.
> 
> I'd personally love to see an army compased of Werewolves, ghosts and other creepy scary movie stuff.


Tomb Kings are Egyptian!!!!!!

That is a lot like the VC


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Nipolian said:


> Tomb Kings are Egyptian!!!!!!
> 
> That is a lot like the VC


Sorry you are right I'm not all read up on it yet. I had just watched one of those Gladiator/Rome movies and they had chariots and stuff with cavalry as well.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Dragons!!!:victory:


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

They actualy do mention them as a additional race in the rule book


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This is totally off-topic, but every time I see this thread, my mind immediately goes to "a race of pikas?" 

And yes, there is such a thing. What do you think Pikachu is? A mouse? Nah. It's a pika. They look like this:










As funny as it'd be to have an army of pika-men (as opposed to Skaven, which are evil rat men), I think I'm going to have to settle on saying that the next new thing for WHFB should be from somewhere east of the World's Edge mountains... a magically-animated terracotta army from Cathay would be pretty cool, as would an army from Ind that focused on War Elephants and whatnot.

In fact, you could pretty easily make an army out of that. Core units could be War Elephant Archers, and have a howdah that supports 10 archers. Treat it like a Stegadon, but make the entire army focused around them. Then, have skirmisher infantry that don't have ranged weapons, but are there to stop people from killing the elephants. It'd be different enough play-style wise from anything else that's out that it'd be a viable thing to put out as a new army.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Ya, actually if you go to the Lord of the Rings part they have a army like that.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/listProducts.jsp?catId=cat1600033


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

an arab army would be fun to do, or even something like african tribesmen.....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Nipolian said:


> Ya, actually if you go to the Lord of the Rings part they have a army like that.
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/listProducts.jsp?catId=cat1600033


Yeah, but that's Lord of the Rings, and unless you're playing War of the Ring, the game blows. More importantly, the Oliphants were one of Peter Jackson's touches to the Battle at Pellanor Fields. Cool models, all the same, but they don't quite fit with the whole semi-arabic theme the Haradrim have going on, and aren't in the books like that. 

I was referring to a more historically-minded army, I guess-- the ancient Indians were actually pretty brutal, militarily speaking-- there's a reason Alexander considered calling it quits when he hit India-- a phalanx can't really do much against a bunch of elephants... it took Roman ingenuity in the form of exploding pigs to stop war elephants from Carthage, and in that case, all it really managed to do was spook the elephants-- didn't always stop the charge.


----------



## JMech (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd like to see the following armies;

Yes a werewolf army would be fantastic, currently have two as VT in my VC army.

Also perhaps an army of insects, something to compare with the nids in 40K, giant beetles, antmen that sort of theme would be cool.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

a spin off army from blood keep!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Yeah, but that's Lord of the Rings, and unless you're playing War of the Ring, the game blows. More importantly, the Oliphants were one of Peter Jackson's touches to the Battle at Pellanor Fields. Cool models, all the same, but they don't quite fit with the whole semi-arabic theme the Haradrim have going on, and aren't in the books like that.
> 
> I was referring to a more historically-minded army, I guess-- the ancient Indians were actually pretty brutal, militarily speaking-- there's a reason Alexander considered calling it quits when he hit India-- a phalanx can't really do much against a bunch of elephants... it took Roman ingenuity in the form of exploding pigs to stop war elephants from Carthage, and in that case, all it really managed to do was spook the elephants-- didn't always stop the charge.


Ya I know But the elephant model is pretty cool!!!

And some of the guy look pretty close to what you want. 

+ you could make your own army book you want


----------

